# Office visit and INR



## karenk123 (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi,
We billed 99214-25 and 85610QW and received a denial from medicare for the office visit. When we called them they said they need a different modifier. Am I missing something? Modifier 25 was attached to the charge...any ideas.

Also, when we are billing the 99211-25 when appropriate and the 85610QW we have started getting denials for the INR. This just started in the last few months and I can't seem to find any new information on it. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 25, 2010)

Not sure on the 99214 but the 99211 you cannot bill when the purpose is for a blood draw you must bill the 36415-6 with the 85610QW.
I do not know what modifier they could be referring to on the 99214 and quite honestly they may not know either.  They are not allowed to tell you haow to bill a claim or line item for payment.  If this is an encounter by the physician to montor the anticoagulation drugs then why not use a 99363 -4?  That is what those codes are for providing the timing is correct.  If the visit is for a different issue and you also did the INR then perhaps you dx linkage is incorrect.  Also why not bill the 36415-6 in addition to the 99214?


----------

